# UK man wanting work in australia



## Seaninleeds (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi my name is Sean Hamill from Leeds in the UK. I am a machine driver and groundworker hoping that a construction firm would like to sponsor me so that I can live and work in Australia. Me and my wife and 2 kids have been wanting to live in Australia for 10 years but have had no luck as we both don't have a job on the skills list. My wife works in banking and she is trying to get work in Australia also. We will work and live anywhere in Australia as long it is close to one of the major cities. Is there anyone who reads this that could maybe sponsor me or give me any advice. We are both hard working and just looking for a break that everyone else seems to get. Many thanks, Sean.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

If your profession is not on the skills list then sponsoring is not going to help at all.


----------

